# Valerie



## Valerie2412 (May 19, 2012)

I am moving to the Azores, Pico Island soon from South Africa. I would love to contact other expats on the islands. If any expat living on the Azores is reading this, please contact me. I would love to share info on where to get or buy stuff. I am also planning on taking my 2x cats whom I love and adore with me to the Azores from Cape Town South Africa. Anybody out there that can give me some tips and advice, would be most appreciated.

Regards
Valerie


----------

